# [Monitorwahl] Schwindel und Augenschmerzen



## ruedi006 (23. September 2015)

Hi!
Ich hatte letzte Jahr eine ziemliche Odyssee. Drei Monate hatte ich einen gefühlten Druck auf den Augen und bin mit Schwindel rumgelaufen. Dieser kam eigentlich weniger vor dem Monitor als bei Gehen usw. Brille, Augentropfen, nichts hat was gebracht. Nach zwei Wochen Urlaub ging der Schwindel langsam weg. 
Im Moment habe ich wieder eine hohe Auslastung (Programmierer) und es fängt wieder an. Ein Kollege meinte jetzt, dass ich es mal mit einem Monitor mit IPS ode VA Panel versuchen soll. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Ich bin etwas verzweifelt, weil sich die Augenärzte mit Monitoren nicht auskennen und immer nur mit Augentropfen ankommen (und Ruhe, aber das geht halt nunmal nicht). 
Mein derzeitiger Monitor ist ein Fujitsu E24-7 LED. 
Ich würde mich über ein paar Beiträge zu dem Thema freuen.
VG
Ruedi!


----------



## ZobRombie (23. September 2015)

Du solltest auch schauen, abseits von einer konkreten Empfehlung, dass du den neuen Monitor nicht zu groß wählst und allgemein auf Ergonomie achtest, im Sinne von mechanischer Monitor-Einstellung und im Sinne von einer angenehmen Sitzposition. Achte auch darauf, dass sich möglichst wenig Lichtquellen auf dem Bildschirm reflektieren oder abzeichnen und überleg, ob du nicht sowieso zum Flicker-Free und Less-Blue noch zusätzlich manuell eine höhere Farbtemperatur einstellst und gleichzeitig die Sättigung etwas reduzierst, vielleicht auch in Verbindung mit einer automatischen Helligkeitsregelung.


----------



## ruedi006 (23. September 2015)

Erstmal Dank für eure Antwortenf. Sehr sehr interessanter Artikel! 
Ich versuche mich schon mit dem f.lux, aber leider bringt das auch nix. Zumindest in der momentanen Situation. 
@ZobRombie: Könntest du mir kurz sagen, warum der Monitor nicht zu groß sein darf und was zu groß wäre? Sollte ich also unter 24 Zoll bleiben?


----------



## azzih (23. September 2015)

Der Mensch ist halt net dafür gemacht täglich 10 Stunden oder länger auf Bildschirme zu starren. Hab letztens meine Abschlussarbeit gemacht und war ziemlich im Ar*** vom konzentrierten Stundenlang auf kleine Schrift starren. Machst du Sport als Ausgleich?


----------



## MG42 (23. September 2015)

Groß ist doch immer relativ, da es ja am Abstand hängt... Wenn du zu nah dran bist (bezogen auf die Größe) musst du ja den Kopf drehen.

Dein Augenarzt hat Recht, versuche generell die Zeit vor dem Monitor bis auf ein vertretbares Minimum zu kürzen. Hast du evtl. einen Kopfhörer auf und der Druck auf deinen Augen ist das eine Art "Pochen", pulsiert es?
Versuche stundenlange Session zu vermeiden, und prüfe, falls es am Anfang nicht wehtut ung. wie lange es dauert bis der Druck wahrnehmbar wird, dann höre kurz vorher auf und entspanne dich oder mache für 5-10 min was anderes.
Finde einen Ausgleich (auch wenn ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache) zum Stundenlangen Sitzen, wenn du sagst dass es dir beim Gehen Schwindelt, Dann gehe öfters, am besten mit erhöhter Intensität und stark erhöhtem Puls und gehe an dein Limit, aber danach gönne dir Ruhe (nicht vor dem Monitor).

Was bringt es jetzt die Belastung für deine Augen durch einen Monitorkauf evtl. zu verringern, wenn sie auf Dauer trotzdem über die Maßen beansprucht werden (und schon durch Schmerz eine Warnung gaben)? Das geht noch eine Weile gut, aber deine dich behandelnden (nicht heilenden[!!!]) Ärzte nicht nur der Augenarzt werden es wohl nicht auf Heilung sondern auf langfristige Geschäftsbeziehung abgesehen bzw. kennt/kann er nichts anderes (daher kann man dem auch keinen Vorwurf machen).
Ein Arzt über Ärzte, dt. Ärzteblatt von 2002 : Deutsches Ärzteblatt: Gesundheitssystem: In der Fortschrittsfalle (20.09.2002)


----------



## Faxe007 (23. September 2015)

Am Ende musst du es natürlich selber ausprobieren, was Größe und Abstand angeht. Ich finde es zum Beispiel angenehm, an drei großen Monitoren gleichzeitig zu arbeiten, gerade weil man dann den Kopf immer ein wenig in Bewegung hat anstatt starr nur eine Position einzunehmen. Dauerhaft eine Haltung führt nämlich zu Nackenverspannungen. 
Was den Monitortyp angeht: Ich habe einige Monitore ausprobiert und am angenehmsten sind mir flicker-free LED TN Monitore. Die haben zwar eine etwas schlechtere Farbwiedergabe (als IPS), ich finde sie aber deutlich angenehmer anzuschauen (nicht diese erschlagenden, kristallenen Weißtöne). Deswegen habe ich jetzt diesen hier: BenQ XL2730Z, 27" (9H.LDCLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Bei dem liegt sogar eine kleine Fernbedienung bei mit der man schnell Farbprofile/Heligkeiten umschalten kann (wichtig ist ja gerade wenns schon etwas dämmerlich wird den Monitor in der Helligkeit runterdrehen zu können (ohne dass er flackert)).


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. September 2015)

Also bei mir liegts immer am TN Panel und das der Monitor net Flickerfree ist.
Im seltenen fall auch am Coating/Glitzern.
Das knallt meine Augen in kürzester zeit weg....ich bin da echt anfällig für sowas kann z.b Strobe auch net nutzen weil nach 10min ende im Gelände ist...^^

Gutes IPS Panel +Flickerfree bringt da echt wahre wunder da kann man echt wieder Stunden davor Zocken/Arbeiten ohne das einem die Glotzen da verrückt spielen.
Nen Versuch isses auf jedenfall  wert wärst net der einzigste mit dem Prob. der dann gewechselt hat und auf einmal waren die Prob. verschwunden.


----------



## BenRo (24. September 2015)

Ich sitze auch viele Stunden am Tag vorm Bildschirm. Mit Dell nie solche Probleme gehabt. Dieser hier ist auch flicker-free IPS, Ergonomiefunktionen sind natürlich auch an Board. Und 200 € sind auch ein guter Preis:
https://geizhals.de/dell-professional-p2414h-860-bbbq-a997566.html


----------



## Icedaft (24. September 2015)

Deiner Gesundheit zuliebe: Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Roli (24. September 2015)

Moin,

also generell solltest du regelmäßige Pausen beim Arbeiten einlegen, zB nach jeder Stunde 5-10 Minuten raus an die Luft, sowie auf Ergonomie achten. Sitzposition, Monitorposition, Abstand zum Bildschirm. Bist du angespannt in deiner Körperhaltung? Auch ein verspannter Nacken kann Kopfshcmerzen verursachen.

Ansonsten hatte ich vor kurzem auch den Fall, dass ich inenrhalb kürzester Zeit nach Bestellung eines neuen Monitors (mg279q) Augenermüdung und Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe, schon nach ca 1h gaming.
Dabei hat der IPS, flicker free, eye care, bluelight reduce, 144hz und was nicht alles. War trotzdem sehr viel schlimmer als mein uralt TN-TFT. Warum das so war, konnte mir niemand sagen. Manche meinen, ich vertrage kein IPS-Glitzern. Manche sind dagegen wohl allergisch.

Mein Punkt ist: Es kann draufstehen, was will. Selbst ein Monitor der auf dem Papier alles hat, wie der mg279q, kann für dich als Individuum der falsche sein. Wirst nicht ums probieren herumkommen. Generell aber ist flickerfree sicherlich ne Maßnahme bei dir.


----------



## ruedi006 (24. September 2015)

Hallo!
Danke nochmal für die vielen Antworten. 
Kurz möchte ich noch auf ein paar Dinge eingehen. Sport mache ich recht viel (tägl. 1 h Radfahren, 3x die Woche Laufen und Workouts). Alle 5-10 MInuten kann ich (leider) nicht von meinem Arbeitsplatz abhauen, aber ich mache regelmäßig kurze Pausen (alle 30-45 Minuten). Meinen Arbeitsplatz habe ich auch ergonomisch eingerichtet. Ich kann das Krankheitsbild tätsächlich so beschreiben, dass es erst einen leichten Druck auf den Augen gibt. Nach ein paar Tagen kommt dann die Stirn und leichter Kopfschmerz dazu. Nach ein paar Wochen kommt dann der Schwindel (dazu Gereiztheit, Mattheit). Ich habe schon mit zwei Monitoren gearbeitet und auch nur mit einem. Da tut sich bei mir kein Unterschied auf. Ich werde aber wieder anfangen zwischendurch Nackenentspannungsübungen zum machen. 
Ich werde jetzt unseren EDV Mann anrufen und der soll mir einen IPS flickerfree bestellen. Da werde ich mich jetzt durchtesten und hoffen, dass es besser wird. Ich werde hier bericht erstatten. 
VG!
Ich habe noch eine interessante Seite gefunden, wo flickerFree Monitore aufgelistet sind und diese kurz hier teilen. 
Flicker Free Monitor Database


----------



## Maqama (24. September 2015)

Hast du dich schonmal in Richtung "Blaulich" informiert?
Hier wird das ganz gut erklärt:
Blaulichtschutz | Innovative Eyewear

Könnte dir eventuell helfen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. September 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also generell solltest du regelmäßige Pausen beim Arbeiten einlegen, zB nach jeder Stunde 5-10 Minuten raus an die Luft, sowie auf Ergonomie achten. Sitzposition, Monitorposition, Abstand zum Bildschirm. Bist du angespannt in deiner Körperhaltung? Auch ein verspannter Nacken kann Kopfshcmerzen verursachen.
> 
> ...



Also bei mir lag es an der Unschärfe beim MG279Q....
Die Augen haben halt immer versucht nen scharfes Bild zu bekommen und das hält man keine Stunde aus.

Das mit dem Blaulicht ist der größte müll.
Auf sowas würde ich nix geben das Bild wird total hässlich und gelbstichig dadurch das will sich keiner seine Augen antuhen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. September 2015)

Was soll er sich denne dabei gedacht haben!?
Wenn ich WQHD kaufe möchte ich auch WQHD schärfe und keine FullHD schärfe.^^
Respekt das de es auf 60% aushällst mit überschärfe.
60-überscharf
50-unscharf
40 total Augenkrebs
Ging nix scharfes
A: Asus hats verbockt
B: das Coating ist fürn Arsch weil das verwaschene war überall mit drinne.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. September 2015)

Jo eben


----------

